# Effexor question???



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

1)Can someone tell me it it can help ibs?2)Is this med,constipating?..I have been on it since december,and the constipation was bad..but went from bad to worst...any ideas..anyone???thanx


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, it can cause constipation as an adverse effect.If your constipation is getting worse you want to talk to your doc about this right away.


----------



## Emmajean (Nov 8, 2000)

Hi Fuzz..You might want to read my post of a few minutes ago on GAS & Bloating and Pain..emmajean..here.. I started taking Effexor in November. I have been on all the Serotonin based anti-depressants for the last 8 years. Paxil caused urinary retention and the Effexor has not increased my constipation that I notice. but..I gave up eating later than 5p.m. hoping to keep my colon unlatched. I think I need to get back on Triclylic anti-depressant..Ludiomil is a Tetra-tricyclic. i great success with it for about 10 years for my depression and also no diverticula attacks for 4 of those years. We all want to be free. I have done all the Cognitive been in therapy for 40 years, have had IBS for 40 years. Last 10 have been a nightmare. I go to the doctor at least 3 times a month. I use Flagl and Cipro mix. My colon doctor and my family doctor agree on that. I can get relief from the spastic colon. Takes about 10 to 12 days. I have sometime a fever of (not much) 100 just enough to make me shaky...and I have sometimes have from 12,000 to 18,000 white count. Showing infection. I understand that a study was made useing 202 people and they recommended Flagl...I cannot at this moment put my hands on the article..It was from Women's World but men were also in the study.God bless you and PLEASE take any anti-depressant that you can tolerate. They really do help. Paxil does too much weight, but sometime I have to go back on it just to get a rest..It absolutely, works for ANgst. One is almost " I DON"T CARE"My next trick is to try Hypnosis and Ludiomil.I have appointment with my shrink (easier to spell) szuze me! Ha..) On March 26. Best and write to me..Emmajean


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

fuzzz,u should do a search on this bboard on "effexor" if u haven't done so already, there have been a lotta previous discussions on effexor that u may find helpful.i know that there have been a good deal of ppl who have found effexor to be one of the keys to their success over ibs, and sometimes the main key. other ppl have found it to only make things worse, or not really help.i'm not sure how much it helped me cuz i was real depressed when my ibs surfaced and i started the effexor, changed my diet, quit drinking, started other meds, etc all at once- but i think it was definitely one of the main factors for me, at least in going from real bad ibs to moderate ibs...but everyone's different so you'll have to judge for yourself.if no one's warned u about the nasty effects from trying to come off of it suddenly....don't come off of it suddenly, do it gradually (if/when u come off), with the assistance of a doc.hope this helps,meth


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Fuzzz, I've tried just about all the psychmeds including Effexor and had no luck slowing the IBS on any of them. Mike's tapes did the trick and I don't take any medicines now! You can use the tapes and slowly get off the meds later as you see that you don't need them any longer! Good luck, Norb


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

thanx every one... I am not taking effexor for IBS...but for depression...unrelated to IBS..to this point,I think i have IBS coz I have lots of problems from the past..and i cant control anything..my life i mean..so why would i control my gut?I dont know if i am clear...or make sense...


----------

